# Long Coat vs Plush Stock Coat



## Credence (Mar 22, 2017)

It's so hard to tell with puppy fluff!! Hopefully someone more familiar with coat types can tell me? I was leaning more towards stock just because of his dad's coat, but Credence is sooo fuzzy I'm not sure anymore!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Looks like he could be a long stock coat, but I'm not sure. His dad's coat really doesn't matter, all of my coaties (3 so far) were out of stock coat parents that carried the recessive gene. Most of their siblings were stock coat.


----------



## kimbale (Mar 7, 2017)

How old? With longcoats you can usually tell a difference when you put them next to their stock coat siblings. Also, along around 4-6 weeks they'll get what almost looks like a mohawk (long hair standing up between the ears.)

Longcoats can come out of stock coat parents if one of them carries the gene. The longcoat pup I'm picking up in a few weeks came out of two stock coats.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

What an adorable puppy! I am guessing longcoat.


----------



## Credence (Mar 22, 2017)

Thanks! I think he's about five weeks in the picture where he's being held and eight weeks in the one in the cart in my first post. Here are some pictures with his litter mates though they're pretty young here.









He's the one furthest away from camera here.









And the black puppy at the top of the picture here. You can kind of see the difference between the two black puppies in this one, the female had a much shorter coat than my boy.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

So cute! Were did you get him from?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Looking at the group photo of them eating.... looks like 1 black and 1 sable are going to be long coats.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Looks like a long stock coat to me! Cute!


----------



## kimbale (Mar 7, 2017)

I definitely think he'll have a longer coat. He'll be a floof! So cute!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------

